

Ask YC: Whats your Twitter handle? - samwise

As recently as two weeks ago, i didn't really get what twitter was all about nor did i care. I reluctantly gave it a shot and i must say, I'm hooked. If you're a twitter user and would like to be added by other YCers, post your Twitter name below.<p>http://twitter.com/cbomb
======
manvsmachine
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=134808>

Mine is <http://twitter.com/manvsmachine>

------
edw519
I'm at the "I don't get what twitter is all about nor do I care" phase. What
was it about twitter that got you hooked?

~~~
andrewparker
The hook is the serendipity the service creates in your life.

~~~
jamesbritt
"The hook is the serendipity the service creates in your life."

Could you give some detail?

Doesn't Twitter demand at least some time and attention? From what I've seen,
most of what shoots past is astonishing in its lack of content and value.

So, while some posts may be useful, I don't see that the results justify the
attention required.

Is there some preferred way to avoid the drivel and catch only the good stuff?

~~~
slim
yes. follow only interesting people.

here is the workflow : 1- create a twitter account 2- find people you already
know on twitter and follow them (try googling their name + twitter) 3- setup
alerts on topics you like (hint : setup an alert for your geographic area) 4-
manage people you follow : if somebody sucks, unfollow him. if your receive an
alert, follow the user who sent the twit for some time and decide later if you
want keep following him.

after some time (about six months) you'll find only interesting topics on your
twitter feed.

~~~
wallflower
Can this be automated? I love Techmeme. A system for surfacing new
conversations from interesting twitter users. I assume twitter pied pipers
like Scobleizer would need to be weighted (downwards). Kind of a TechMeme for
twitter. Has anyone done this yet?

~~~
slim
go to <http://twitter.com/public_timeline>. see "featured"? choose one (i
suggest @zefrank). then click the "With others" tab. thus you see @zefrank and
the people he is actualy following twits.

this is techmeme the twitter way.

------
justindz
<http://twitter.com/justin_dz>

Just loaded twhirl, which runs on Adobe AIR. Twitter is fun for doing neat
things with. Check out "Foamee" for pseudo-beer-sharing fun.

------
aaroneous
<http://twitter.com/aaroneous>

Twitter reminds me of listening to a police scanner, that said, there's
usually some interesting things you can pick up.

------
jdg
<http://twitterjump.com/communities/hacker-news>

:-) (it's just a prototype, tossed it together in a couple of hours...)

------
andrewparker
<http://twitter.com/andrewparker>

It's generally just random musings, but some VC tidbits and tech news mixed
in.

------
truebosko
Most people on my twitter are either local, friends from afar, or a bunch of
techies

<http://twitter.com/truebosko>

------
zealog
<http://twitter.com/zealog> <http://twitter.com/aaronh>

------
dstillz
<http://twitter.com/dstillz>

I got it a long time ago but started using it very recently.

------
hooande
I posted on the other one, but here's my twitter again:
<http://twitter.com/hooande>

------
cbryan
<http://twitter.com/waltz>

Woop. Let's go Twitter-verse.

------
borga
<http://twitter.com/nuin>

but I'm not (yet) in the hype.

------
jasonlbaptiste
<http://twitter.com/jasonlbaptiste>

------
chrisbroadfoot
<http://twitter.com/chrisbroadfoot>

------
bmaier
<http://www.twitter.com/bradmaier>

------
raju
<http://twitter.com/looselytyped>

------
slim
<http://twitter.com/slim_amamou>

------
mosburger
<http://twitter.com/mdesjardins>

------
nweiner
<http://twitter.com/IdeaShower>

------
xugglybug
<http://twitter.com/xugglybug>

------
naxxtor
<http://twitter.com/goldfishs>

------
igrigorik
<http://twitter.com/igrigorik>

------
Human_USB
<http://twitter.com/Human_USB>

------
nilobject
<http://twitter.com/nilobject>

------
aheilbut
<http://twitter.com/Adrian_H>

------
initself
<http://twitter.com/initself>

------
petercooper
<http://twitter.com/peterc>

------
bfioca
<http://twitter.com/bfioca>

------
alex_c
<http://twitter.com/purrp>

------
slim
it would be better if everybody added his twitter handle on their user page.

------
topa
<http://twitter.com/topa>

------
jdg
<http://twitter.com/jdg>

------
alarmist
What part of New Jersey are you from?

~~~
samwise
across the bridge from philly

------
laktek
mine is <http://twitter.com/laktek>

------
brk
NotoriousBRK - just signed up.

